# What age should I expect a mini nubian to come in heat?



## savingdogs (Aug 17, 2010)

I have two quasi mini nubian does that are just over a year old, 14 months I believe. Is it an individual thing or is there a time I should be able to expect them to come into heat? I wanted to breed first one and then the other at a different time as I also have a wether that would be alone when his sisters go off to visit their boyfriends. I also only have one goat birthing area. But having an idea when would help me make my plans.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

Well standard Nubians can come in their first fall. I wait to breed until 70# so they are well grown before supporting a kid. I'd guess that you could figure out when they are 3/4 of their adult weight and breed then. I'm sure they are ready if they are over a year, they may just not get to cycling until they smell a buck. I had that problem with my 1st timers. Just remember not to breed too early of you'll have kids in the winter rather than spring...


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 18, 2010)

I have 4 mini-nubian does and NONE of them cycle, regardless of age, unless they smell a buck. So, if they are 14 months old, they should be more than ready. I had one that was accidentally bred at 8 months last year and my buck brought her into heat.  I have had them breed anywhere from early August to January 1st.

My suggestion would be to figure out when you want them to kid, count backwards and take her to see her boyfriend from there. I'd recommend leaving her there for 5 days or so to bring her around and then give her a better chance of settling, if you can.  I NEVER can tell that mine are in standing heat. Sneaky boogers.


----------



## savingdogs (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad I asked. That wasn't the answer I expected! 

I can't quite picture taking my little baby and turning her out in a field with some strange buck.....I guess I feel overprotective, but I thought I would just take them there for a few hours or a day not five days. I guess I'll have to change my thinking! Do goat breeders usually assume you will have to keep your goat there awhile?


----------

